# MARCH FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Time to dust off your Havs! We have had sleepy Havs, and loved up Havs,now it is time for MAD as a MARCH HAV!! As hopefully the weather will begin to get a little better, maybe we could catch some pics of our furbabies, with their glorious coats blowing in the breeze!! Mad Havanese hair styles, whether long and flowing or cute and cuddly, wet or dry! Lets have some hair raising Havs.Sorry I'm bit late with the challenge, February just flew by!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a crazy picture of Tillie... not her prettiest, but possibly the most pitiful ... she had just got done playing in the sprinklers for the first time!!:biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a couple of Dizzie from last year with his fur flying! And one of Nellie looking like a fuzz ball!Today I went for a walk along the beach and Dizzie and Nellie's fur looked amazing blowing in the breeze, unfortunately I didn't have my camera [typical].Anyway it gave me the idea for the March challenge.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If piggy counts, here's Ruby as a puppy just after she managed to get as grungy as possible.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bet Ms. Ruby got a GOOD bath right after this pic was taken, huh?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Clare, another great theme! Great photos so far! This one is of Augie in July of 09 when he discovered playing in the hose was great fun.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby at spring playdate with Cicero last year.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's fur flyin' at one of Laurie's playdates.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, all of these fur flying pics really make me want to grow out Lily's hair! Gorgeous!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome challenge  

Here are a couple of my favorite windy pics:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just love to see their hair flying in the breeze!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Another fun thread!!!! I love all these breezy and wet photos. Heres Misty, her coat is still a work in progress, but since treating her allergys the texture and overall health of her coat is amazing. She is not in full coat yet, soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi, Thinks his backside is one of his best attributes.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is Ache enyoying the wind at 4 months and 7 months... Waiting for SPRING for a new windy pic.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable pictures everyone!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby last summer in Cape Cod Bay.


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE these I haven't had Vana long enough for her fur to fly but I have one of Izzy We were camping, by the way anyone else have a schnauzer?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Loving the pictures, you guys!

Robbie, I was scrolling through the page and saw that picture of Yogi's backside and was thinking - gee, I don't remember posting a photo like that. Looks a lot like Augie from that side! :biggrin1: I love the Hav's backsides too! Yogi is justified in being proud of his! ound: 

Teresita, I just love Ache's coloring - what is it called? - some kind of sable?

Jenny, no schauzers, but love seeing yours!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

do havs like to swim? I can't wait for the weather to change and the grass to dry out so I can see what Vana can do Augie's colors are like Izzy's (when he was a pup) How many have come back from the groomers cut like a schnauzer? lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Linda, I have always notice how much Yogi looks like Augie. Their tailset is sooo similar and coloring is similar. The funny thing is Yogi was a light sable at 7 months then he got darker. Also Yogi is tall and weighs in at 17.5, he is one of those Havs that grew after 1yr old, my vet attributes it to suddenly getting better nutrition at a critical growth time. Yogi was a rescue and the Vet always laughs that the scrawny little dog with the patchy coat turned in to a swan. Everytime I see pictures of Augie it reminds me of Yogi.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I am LOVING these pictures!! ound: 
I have no windy pictures like this, but will now have to go on a mission to get some lol.


----------



## StellaBaby (Mar 5, 2010)

I have no windy pics however this is a fave of mine. I had just gotten a new couch and Stella was snuffling and it was full of static.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I posted some of these in another thread but not everyone got to see them

Sass & Frass Guess who's who? Lol Leta and Vana

March- remembering Oliver

smile Vana

Look I can touch my nose with my tongue

please no photos mom


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Loving the pictures, you guys!
> 
> Robbie, I was scrolling through the page and saw that picture of Yogi's backside and was thinking - gee, I don't remember posting a photo like that. Looks a lot like Augie from that side! :biggrin1: I love the Hav's backsides too! Yogi is justified in being proud of his! ound:
> 
> ...


Ache is gold sable. I am glad she is keeping a little more color than I expected.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Cisco


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love all the pictures!!

LOL @ Cisco swirling his hair around like Fabio......ound: That picture is a keeper

and I love how we always have so many picture near the computer, even opened up to havanese forum none the less!!! 

Kara


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

I was trying to do a top knot for the first time on Huey. As you can see he was quite tolerate but boy was he mad at me Needless to say it didn't last long.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok guys can someone refresh my memory on how to insert photos, I resized them but forgot how to post them, thanks.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

After you write your message there is a choice to quick replay or go advanced. Go advanced then go to manage attachments hit that and a screen will pop up and let you select photos. Hope this helps.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of Quincy on a windy day. These were taken approx. May last year.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Cisco and Quincy should model for L'oreal shampoo, because their worth it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

clare said:


> Cisco and Quincy should model for L'oreal shampoo, because their worth it!


No kidding!! It really does look as if they are showing off all their beautiful hair.

But please, Kara, Fabio?????  UGH! ound:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

New windy pics for Ache. It's almost SPRING !!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ache is such a cutie.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks laughing magpie for helping me post pics-its been awhile. Huey below is not happy at all with my first attempt at a topknot. He was quite mad about it all and very unappreciative .


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Clare,

What another great photo challenge :clap2:

I love all the photos that I am seeing on here- Just a hint that they could be submitted for the calendar :eyebrows::rockon: Just a thought any way


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hear are a few of my guys with their hair going every where.

The first two are of Giovanni, the third one is Madi and the last one is my Oskarka


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Ache is such a cutie.


Ache says THANK YOU...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

great shot everyone!!! Love all that pretty hair!!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki loves my pilates ball eversince he was a small pup. Once I was sleeping on the sofa and was suddenly awaken by strage barking. I saw pilates ball rolling towards me. Little guy was barking behind it - it was so funny! next time I took camera! Here are photos.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

That is a seriously big ball for a such a small pup. It is always cute when a littlle guy goes after a big ball.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Heather, beautiful!

Kathy, I love that dirty look he's shooting you!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Giovanni,Madi and Oskara,have the most stunning coats flowing in the breeze, what beauties.
Poor Huey, he was seriously unimpressed with that top knot!
Ache is growing into one seriously beautiful young Hav.
I think little Roki has bitten off more than he can chew,in those pics!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Roki and the Pilates ball is so funny! What a little character he is!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

No hair blowing in the wind in the house...but does static count.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cailleach said:


> No hair blowing in the wind in the house...but does static count.


 Yes it counts!
Here are my* BLOWEN IN THE WIND PICTURES*
They are so bad that they are almost good


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

You're right Suzi...they look art decoish.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie had fun at the beach!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy had a windy day in the backyard recently!! Thank goodness the wind is starting to warm up a tad.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

klf0110 said:


> Thanks laughing magpie for helping me post pics-its been awhile. Huey below is not happy at all with my first attempt at a topknot. He was quite mad about it all and very unappreciative .


Too funny, he is definitely giving you the stink eye!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures! Love to see Havs with hair blowing.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope dear Sophie is soon up for more fun on the beach,after her surgery.
Ahh Whimsey is so pretty with her wind swept look.


----------

